# Is Clear Creek worth the trip ?



## London calling (Dec 12, 2008)

I was thinking of heading down there and wondered what was prowling the depths of siad stream. Not looking to steal any hog holes just wanted to know what to expect. Thanks 

Tony V. " London Calling "


----------



## jholbrook (Sep 26, 2006)

Clear Creek is a very pretty stream, maybe the prettiest in central Ohio. I lived in Lancaster for a couple years and spent a good number of winter afternoons swinging big streamers for big browns that I'm sure are in there. I never caught any that way. During the warmer weather I did manage a few browns and a decent smallmouth here and there, but these were few and far between... did I mention it is pretty?


In all seriousness, it is worth exploring. There are some deep holes scattered between long stretches of ankle deep crystal clear water. And you may want to bring a camera.

John


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Definately worth exploring. PM me if you need a partner to join you. I have caught a few browns, and tons of smallies in this stream during April.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

lots of fun to fish, though if you plan on targeting trout I would wait for the fall and lower water temps. I have to believe that the temp is well over 70 right now, I personally wont fish for trout at those temps, I urge you to do the same. though if you stick to the lower reaches of the stream, and go into stealth mode with say and ultralight and a 3in senko....you may find some really nice smallies this time of year. there are some nice deeper holes with lots of cover in the lower reaches, again, steal mode, like a ninja


----------



## dinkcatcher (Jul 4, 2009)

Definately one of the most scenic rivers, but not always the most productive. Haven't made it there myself this year but I'd say you'll enjoy it.


----------



## -mike- (Sep 26, 2008)

Leave the poles at home and take a camera. Pretty scenery to be sure.


----------



## striperfreak (Apr 30, 2004)

Nice smallies in there. Not better than central ohio streams though.


----------



## collegekid (Apr 28, 2007)

fished clear creek tonight a little. caught two smallies. one was a good solid 12 incher. clear creek is no darby thats for sure.

did see some huge carp. anyone fish for carp there? i have tried a couple times and the normal baits were not working? any tips?


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

It wasn't worth the trip yesterday! I made my first visit there, fished with my fly rod, I managed one small bass and 2 big fat shiners. At least I didn't get skunked, but it sort of felt that way. I plan to try it again when the water cools down.


----------

